# Your opinion, please - married man and female best friend



## dwg51357 (May 24, 2009)

What is your opinion of a relationship in which a married man and a gay female best friend exchange e-mails everyday, sometimes 6 or 10 times a day, talk on the phone once a month or so, give each other gifts and go out together whenever he's in her city?

Does it make a difference that they made out once before she "knew" she was gay?

Does it make a difference that he used to tell her he loved her, in e-mails, before his wife asked him not to?

Thanks!


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

yeah it makes a BIG difference, if your gay, then you dont have an interest in the opisite sex.. it sounds like shes usen the excuse to be gay to hide the fact they shes tryin to get closer to the married man, and besides, if your married, you shouldnt be tellin anyone else you love them, thats disrespectful to the one your married to.


----------



## recent_cloud (Apr 18, 2009)

who else does he email six to ten times a day?


----------



## dwg51357 (May 24, 2009)

recent_cloud said:


> who else does he email six to ten times a day?


Aside from sister and wife, this is the only person he emails or gets emails from every day.


----------



## recent_cloud (Apr 18, 2009)

he emails her as often as his wife and sister. that puts this friend in a very exclusive club, do't you think?

you also wrote that mutual sexual attraction was at one time expressed and that he told this woman he loved her in emails until his wife found out and asked him to stop. so, he had no intention, as far as we know, to stop telling this woman he loved her. we can assume the sentiment was reciprocated.

may i ask what your interest is in this dilemma?

you've asked for opinions, and so my opinion is that something is not right.


----------



## 1nurse (Jan 21, 2009)

This relationship is disrespectful to you as his wife. Let him know this and tell him to end all communication NOW.


----------



## Godkindoflife (May 25, 2009)

dwg51357 said:


> What is your opinion of a relationship in which a married man and a gay female best friend exchange e-mails everyday, sometimes 6 or 10 times a day, talk on the phone once a month or so, give each other gifts and go out together whenever he's in her city?
> 
> Does it make a difference that they made out once before she "knew" she was gay?
> 
> ...


Hi, this is Chris Davisson,

Yes, this is definitely a problem. My dad got into an affair and this is how they start... Him and my mom (Joel and Kathy Davisson) help people now who are having marriage troubles like this. If you go to Christian Marriage Help, Advice, Counseling you will find help from them as a couple who came out successful after adultery. 

God Bless


----------

